# Help for filling the Vorabprüfung



## liju84 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I am trying to fill in the Vorabprüfung. I have question regarding one of the fields in the form.

Do you know what needs to be filled in the column
_* "Bemerkungen / Ergänzende Angaben
(z.B.: Schul- bzw. Berufsabschluss / Qualifikation - soweit für die Prüfung von Bedeutung)". *_

My assumption is they are asking for my education qualification . Is that correct?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

It translates to:
"Remarks / additional information
(e.g. school or professional certificates / qualifications - if relevant for the evaluation)"


----------



## liju84 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for the quick help..




beppi said:


> It translates to:
> "Remarks / additional information
> (e.g. school or professional certificates / qualifications - if relevant for the evaluation)"


----------

